# DP1.0 Brigade Level



## Gulruthina

Hello, I was just wondering what job or duties a recent ACISS DP1.0  graduate is going to have in a brigade (1CMBG)? Is there usually an exercise going on in October?


----------



## Jammer

You will be on the bottom rung....sweeping floors, basic vehicle maint, anything else your supervisors direct.


----------

